# sponsored bike ride



## Sian (Feb 21, 2012)

Diabetes UK Cymru are arranging a family friendly sponsored bike ride from Barkby Beach, Prestatyn to Rhyl and back, approx 6 miles, on 11th March, 2012. Anyone interested in cycling or helping on the day?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't ride a bike (I'm ashamed to say!) and will be running the Bath Half Marathon that day (think that's all my excuses out of the way! ), but I hope you have a good turnout and raise lots of cash! Hope the weather is good too!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 21, 2012)

Realy good luck with event !   I am doing "northern rock cyclone"               (now virgin cyclone) this year & would do that aswell if i was closer (honest)


----------

